# Reactions or prescription sunglasses



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 3, 2009)

As summer is here and I can no longer afford contacts Im looking to invest in protection from uv rays, im due a eye test soon anyway so I gonna take advantage of the 2 for one offer in my local Specsavers. I want to get reaction lenses so I dont have to switch glasses when I go from outside to indoors or vice versa, do any specktrettes have any experience with these or would prescription sunglasses be the better the option


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 4, 2009)

I personally have never tried lenses of that sort before. But I did know a girl that wore those transition lenses. She never complained about them but sometimes you'll be outside in the sunlight and the lenses will get dark and then you step into a building with normal lighting, and it would take a few moments, just a few minutes for the lens to change colors. But I think there pretty nifty and a good thing. I'd def look into them and make sure you ask questions to your eye doc about them before making your mind up!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you hun, I really do like the idea of them rather than having to switch all the time it would be a bit of a pain, I will talk more to my optician about them hopefully she is not to pushy on them


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 4, 2009)

I had glasses with transition lenses all throughout my childhood. And, aside from the fact that I personally found them to look horrible, they were amazing function wise. I think as long as you get some cute frames to go with them they can look really nice and to a great job


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't let them push you into buying anything your unsure of or don't think you need! I know that some of them will find all kinds of things you can add like non-glare or whatever it is called. But those things will cost you big $$$. It would of cost me an extra $100 at least to have non-glare put on my glasses. 

And I totally agree with what OfficerJenny said, make sure you get a pair of cute frames! A good pair of glasses that fit your face make all the difference. I use to wear the ugliest unflattering glasses when I was younger that I would actually try to go without them as much as I can. Now that I have a found a pair that I absolutely love, I wear them everyday.

I actually wish my glasses had those transition lenses on them. It would come in so handy. I can't count how many times I go out and have to get all squinty eyed when the sun's out. I have a high prescription so it's not feasible for me to take my glasses off and put on a pair of sunglasses. That's unless I have my contacts on which is like never now a days.


----------



## stargirl01 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have transition lenses but purely only use them when it is sunny outside, as even if I am inside, they sometimes go slightly dark. I'd say they are fantastic as you don't need to keep swapping glasses, but make sure you like the frames and pick ones that will look good with clear and dark lenses. To test this out, you can choose a frame that you like, and can get the optician to take out the clear frames and put in dark lenses to see if you like how it looks.

Also, transition lenses are better than sunglasses, as when you look through them, they don't make everything look dark like normal prescription sunglasses would.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 8, 2009)

Not to take over this thread but this has been making me wonder about something...

I current have a high prescription -3.00 I think it is, same in both eyes. I have a pair of Dolce & Gabana glasses which I love, but I was wondering if there was any way possible to have like those transition lenses placed into them? Considering that it WILL be expensive, I know that already lol I doubt I'll have it done right now or anytime real soon. I'm just tired of having to squint all the time when I'm outside in the sunlight.


----------



## Rennah (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm... 

All of the transitions glasses I have seen are not very attractive.
It's hard to find a frame that looks good both clear & darkened.

I wear Silhouette frames for my regular glasses, and I have prescription sunglasses as well. I switch between them and I always have to have both with me, as well as both cases. It can be a lot to carry around.

But - I just got contacts a week ago, so I can wear regular cheap shades with them and it's so much easier to just take the shades off and not have to put my regular glasses back on.

If you can find a really cute frame for your transitions, that would be the best choice because it's more convenient.


----------



## Redz24 (Apr 10, 2009)

I used to work in the workshop for Duncan & Todd, Scotland only, but every optician is the same.

There is two kinds of reaction lenses, Kodak Sunsensors and Transitions. Both do the same but the Kodak ones are not as dark as the Transitions.

I personally haven't wore them but there is a few different factors you need to think about.

Depending on your RX can you get them.  If it's straight forward, then it won't be a problem. If its too high the lense might not go high enough to take your RX, different materials are used for higher indexed lenses.

The cost, can you afford it? These lenses can scratch easily, so if you do drop them or whatever can you afford to get them replaced.

Frames, you can only put certain lenses in to certain frames depending on there design.  You might see some nice designer frames, but there is a curve on the frame and your RX is not high/low enough to encorpoate the curve, new choice of frame.

x4biddenxlustx - if it's just single vision -3.00, then you won't have a problem having new lenses fitted to a old frame.  You can get new transitions, or if you can't budget for them, then depending on how good a condition the lenses you have at the moment then you can get them tinted, if you have a second pair also.

hth's


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Redz24* 

 
_I used to work in the workshop for Duncan & Todd, Scotland only, but every optician is the same.

There is two kinds of reaction lenses, Kodak Sunsensors and Transitions. Both do the same but the Kodak ones are not as dark as the Transitions.

I personally haven't wore them but there is a few different factors you need to think about.

Depending on your RX can you get them.  If it's straight forward, then it won't be a problem. If its too high the lense might not go high enough to take your RX, different materials are used for higher indexed lenses.

The cost, can you afford it? These lenses can scratch easily, so if you do drop them or whatever can you afford to get them replaced.

Frames, you can only put certain lenses in to certain frames depending on there design.  You might see some nice designer frames, but there is a curve on the frame and your RX is not high/low enough to encorpoate the curve, new choice of frame.

x4biddenxlustx - if it's just single vision -3.00, then you won't have a problem having new lenses fitted to a old frame.  You can get new transitions, or if you can't budget for them, then depending on how good a condition the lenses you have at the moment then you can get them tinted, if you have a second pair also.

hth's_

 
I had been told that it was a maybe for me if I wanted in about 2 years (if my prescription changes, I'm hoping it wont!) keep the frames I currently have and just pay to get new lenses put in. I love my frames so that has been my first option rather than buying a whole new set of glasses in a few years. But I'll have to go without glasses for at least 2 weeks, they say though for the new lenses to be made and sent out to me =[ I only have 1 pair of glasses so far so I can't get these ones tinted, meh. 

I'm hoping for my allergies to calm down so I can start wearing contacts again this way in the summer when I'm out I can just put on a pair of cheap sunglasses and be squint free lol!


----------

